# Aquascaping contests?



## Scapefu (5 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm compiling a list of the aquascaping contests from around the globe. In an effort to not miss any, I'm asking for your help.

I'll start with the easy ones:


International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest by Aqua Design Amano
Aquatic Gardeners Association Aquascaping Contest by the Aquatic Gardeners Association
Can you please list others, large or small, country-specific or global?

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Mar 2014)

Scaper&#039;s Tank Contest | Facebook

Dennerle Scaper's Tank Contest


----------



## Scapefu (7 Mar 2014)

Hi Stu. Thanks. Sent you an email via your site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Mar 2014)

Scapefu said:


> Hi Stu. Thanks. Sent you an email via your site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Art, just replied to the mail. Stu


----------



## Antoni (8 Mar 2014)

http://www.gaplc.eu/ German Aquascaping Contest, which us now open to whole of Europe.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (8 Mar 2014)

http://aqua.c1ub.net/forum/index.php?topic=236357.0
Aquaclub Aquascaping contest Thailand. Some stunning tanks there.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

